# o2 sensor replacement



## shadowmind (Aug 2, 2006)

I am in the process of replacing my o2 sensor and was wondering if there is a superior one out there or one that just works better than others like a good name brand... some one get back to me soon please... thanks I have a 96 sentra GXE 5-sp manual


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i went with a bosch. have had no problems with it - even with repeated nitrous abuse.


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

i'm thinking about replacing my O2 sensors as well, here's what i'm gonna go wth http://ngk.com/results_app.asp?AAIA=1213153


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

When it comes to sensors the best bet is always Nissan. I have a Sentra, 300ZX and a Hardbody and would only get sensors from Nissan.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im almost positive that the stock oxygen sensor in an altima is bosch... why pay the 137 or so at the dealer when you can get the same o2 sensor at autozone for less than 60?


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Pretty much ALL O2 sensors made nowdays are made by Bosch. Go to Autozone, or nearest parts place, and buy a Bosch sensor that has the correct connector already on the harness (I paid around $50 for the rear sensor). DO NOT use a kit that has to be spliced into the harness, as this can lead to all sorts of trouble(ie incorrect readings or no signal). The one you linked to should work, since they claim it's a direct plug-in, but I'd check with the local guys first and see who's cheaper.


----------



## Edog1382 (Aug 9, 2006)

OBD II Drive Cycle (reset car diagnostic monitors )

Im going to call Nissan tomorrow and ask if this is for real. My check engine light came on a while ago... i thought it was because I replaced the factory air filter with aftermarket ram air... After taking it to Shucks and testing on the OBD II i got a P0136 code. I'll let you know what they say. Thanks for the info Shadowmind! I love this website!!


----------

